
Monopoly: the capitalist board game’s leftwing origins - searchableguy
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/apr/11/secret-history-monopoly-capitalist-game-leftwing-origins
======
sacks2k
The irony is that the same people that wanted to show us the dangers of
monopolies, have no problem with a government with the exact same powers which
result in the exact same problems.

~~~
nwah1
Government provisioning of something that is a natural monopoly would have all
the same problems associated with a lack of competitive discipline, but none
of the problems of monopoly markups by those interested in maximal profit.

Nor would there be any ability to censor or discriminate for private gain.
Government censorship is possible either way, so is not a difference.

Henry George did advocate municipal provisioning of natural monopolies, but
was in every other respect a believer in radical free markets.

